# Rocket Launcher Smart Mat by Divotend.com (modern version of winter mat)



## bigslice (May 14, 2013)

sometimes im a geek or should I say I like modern inventions. So during the winter I spotted this and thought I wonder if that works. now I have played off a few different types of winter mats. you know the type a patch of astroturf that is a bit awkward to carry, once you've found one with some astroturf left on it. plus they vary in size and weight and you end up carrying it about like a doormat. 
so I ordered one of these its about 9 inches long and about 3 inches wide. it is made of plastic and has a slight curve on it. when you place it on the ground you tap it gentle so that it sort of anchors itself. then you place your ball onto a hole that it is on it. you hit your shot, lift the Smart Mat up give it a wipe and put it into your back pocket.

at first I was unsure of what the curve did, but after a few shots I had sussed it out. The Smart Mat flexes down on impact, permits the iron blade to complete its arc and works in concert with the turf beneath to impart a natural divot sensation. it really works!!!!! as I said it does take a few shots to get used to it. but during the round it becomes second nature.
you can put in Reload tees into the hole and use your driver if you wish.
 This product is a great product plus its Made in Scotland from Girders. (sorry its made from plastic)

http://divotend.com/


----------



## Alex1975 (May 14, 2013)

Very random but I actually think it would be great for my practice net, I shall give it a go. Thanks.


----------

